# Some stuff with a chair ...



## Shicomm (May 31, 2009)

My teacher was asked to help out on promoting an unbreakable chair .
He then asked if some people from the dojo would like to help on that.
I did and got some nice shots from the action  

[yt]_uanDxJ-A9M[/yt]


----------

